# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  The existentialist crisis of a dying robot - 8.2.13

## Wicked

Do robots have souls? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Interesting one today.

I was a humanoid robot, and I was sentenced to execution. It was to be administered by an acquaintance, but he was adamant in his duty. I tried to convince him not to kill me, to no avail. I tried to run/avoid him, however he had a (female) partner, and they finally managed to flank me and momentarily touched me with two chips on my skin. Just like that. They said that in the next 24 hours my software would start unraveling, and I will die.

They started to walk away. I had a feeling that I'd be alright (I was sort of semi-lucid, but not really lucid), and I didn't physically feel any different, but still, they told me I'm going to die in the next 24 hours. I started walking after the two, and I asked them: "do you think robots have souls?". I hoped I did have one, so that maybe the chips will not work, and I'll remain alive and in my body, or at least I can maybe convince them to reverse the process.

They sort of looked at me funny, but I implored, "just indulge me for a second, a tiny second of your time, please. Do you believe in souls?". They replied that no, I probably don't have one.

"Really? Then how am I able to do this?" and I demonstrated telekinesis on some item that was on the ground, a wallet I think.

"Magnetic force field", the man immediately answered, and sadly shook his head.

"OK OK, but what kind of ability do you think a robot will have if they had a soul? Just... hypothetically?"

I was desperate to prove to him, and most of all to myself, that it won't work and I actually won't die.

He was starting to get annoyed, and said something like, "maybe time travel".

"Really?" I said, and in my semi lucid state prepared myself to attempt time traveling. "But... time travel to the past is probably impossible. Do you think if I could show you that I can travel to the future..."

"Enough!" he cut me off, losing his patience for a conversation that was, from his point of view, moot.

I don't remember very much after that, except I vaguely recall returning to the place I lived in, still sad but hoping to keep living despite it all. I vaguely remember something about living with regular humans in a village that was constantly on guard and very militarized, because it was routinely raided by hideous monsters. I remember that I felt I will shut down soon, but only temporarily, like sleep, but deeper. I was worried, because we were warned that a raid was very likely to occur tonight, and I had no safe place to shut myself down, the monsters will surely get me if I were to do that simply inside my apartment. I remember considering folding myself up like no human can, and hiding inside a utility closet, but I were afraid they could smell me and get me even there. I had to be awake to defend myself against the monsters with the rest of the village, but because of the "execution", I couldn't.

I don't remember how it ended.

All dialogue I wrote above is very approximate.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Wow, that is so cool!  Do you read sci fi?  Or is this idea from a video game or movie?

----------


## Wicked

Yeah I read a lot of scifi, especially as a kid. Must have been where I got the influence  :tongue2:

----------


## LouaiB

Intense!

----------


## soyoz

Reminded me of Blade Runner.

----------


## Lang

Yep! I can see that.
Anywho, I DON'T want to go a little off topic here but, the last post was from 5 years ago. If you are this interested in the topic, you are welcome to make a new thread.  If not, you better let the dead thread lay.  :wink2:

----------

